# advent 9515 how to master reset without disc?



## seanridz (May 30, 2012)

hey i was on youtube and facebook other day on laptop as u do and then my computer goes white saying that i need to pay £50 to unlock my computer all the usual crap from tht scam virus most people can go into safemode command prompt etc all i get every time i try a different option is the white screen saying to connect to internet as i disconnected it so all i can do is factory restore it i guess so was just wondering how? ive pressed f10 it comes up with the partion etc but doesnt say to master reset or anything

thanks guys!


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Unless your intention is to format your laptop, i think you're in the wrong section. Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

This also might be helpful
PC Locked By Metropolitan Police Ukash Virus Asking For £50/£100? How To Remove? - Malware Removal - Malware Info

https://www.google.pt/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&q=pay+£50+to+unlock+virus


----------



## seanridz (May 30, 2012)

hey yeah its to re format my pc without using disk normaly u can push f10 but it only comes up with hard disk space and partion i dont know what to do from there i can type something in and press enter but i dont know wot to type and thanks ive looked through that thread everyone says to do it through safe mode or command prompt etc ive tried all there ways :smile:


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

According to support website it's F8 to access recovery partition, not F10. Just follow instructions as described.
UKT Support - Advent 9515 Laptop


> *Hard Drive Recovery*
> 
> Should your Windows develop serious errors or fail to start, you can restore your computer back to factory settings by using the hard drive recovery located on a hidden partition on the hard drive.
> To restore your computer back to factory settings, follow the steps below:
> ...


----------



## seanridz (May 30, 2012)

f8 is for the options on how i wnt to strt up windows e.g safe mode etc wen i go on f10 it brings up the hard disk partion but dont know wot to do from there


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi F8 looks like the correct choice 
Hard Drive Recovery

Should your Windows develop serious errors or fail to start, you can restore your computer back to factory settings by using the hard drive recovery located on a hidden partition on the hard drive.

To restore your computer back to factory settings, follow the steps below:

Turn on the computer and keep tapping F8 until the advanced options menu is displayed
Use the up/down arrow keys on the keyboard to highlight Repair Your Computer and press enter to select it
Select the language you wish to install (normally English is the only option)
Once you have chosen your language you will be presented with the available recovery options
Microsoft Repair Environment - after choosing the UK keyboard layout you will be asked to choose the Operating System you wish to repair. If Windows Vista is not listed then you cannot repair the OS without doing the full recovery. After choosing Vista the Microsoft Vista startup repair tool will run and attempt to repair any startup problems you are experiencing
Reinstall Windows - gives you the options available to reinstall Vista
Advanced Options - this launches the diagnostic centre allowing you to run chkdsk, launch notepad or bring up a command prompt
Exit & restart computer - Exits withut running the recovery process 
To continue with the recovery program you need to choose Reinstall Windows
On the next screen you have the ability to launch Vista System Restore and roll back to a date when Vista was last working ok or to run the Full Destructive Recovery. To continue with the recovery program you need to choose Start Full Destructive Recovery
After choosing the Full Destructive Recovery option you are presented with the warning screen that all data will be lost. It is important to make sure all data has been backed up to disk if possible and to realise this process deletes all data and reverts the machine back to it's default state. To continue with the recovery program you need to tick the box indicating you are aware of data loss
The recovery process will then run through, the computer will restart a couple of times during this. You will also need to go through the Vista "Out of Box Experience", to configure Vista. This is fairly straightforward so just follow the onscreen instructions


----------



## seanridz (May 30, 2012)

f8 is boot mode where i can only go onto safe mode or safe mode with networking or start windows normaly some laptops are different ive seen people saying its f12 but that brings up my partion and my hard disk drive but nothing about restoring to factory settings :s


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have been searching for more info but I 'am hitting a bit of a wall by any chance do you have the user manual it could help you with the right key or key combo to reach the recovery partition if it indeed has one


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

You might need to press it earlier? The link L2D gave is correct, it gives step by step instructions, so it should work if the laptop is the same one.

Is your computer still loaded with the original copy of Windows it was installed with when you bought it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi SkyStormKuja the advent machines do have some nonsense with recover partitions some are F8,10,11,12 no real way to determine which from what I can find except possibly a added model number ie 9515 xxx and the info is poor on that aspect


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, okay, my bad, I see what you mean. I tried to find more info on it now, but I can't find much. 

We do need to find out if the Windows was reinstalled and the drive formatted. If that's the case there would be no recovery partition.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some machines did not have a recovery partition but I 'am not sure about this one hence asking about the user manual I don't have the required time to do a in-depth search for one at present going on holiday in a few days so time is limited


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I think he's just not hitting F8 in BIOS post message, and you're over-reaching a bit. But if he says he see the partitions in F10, he should be able to identify the partitions..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Advent machines are mainly via pc world and they don't give you any access to info online with out paying they used to but it changed earlier in the year some are medion rebrands info is very sketchy


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

All rebrands usually are. I trust mainly MSI rebrands due to their support site and forums, i love clevo rebrands too, good quality items, but clevo is a good example in how even a trusty brand when rebranded allot becomes dodgy on general info. Their site and support is simply not the same anymore..

Anyway, my point was, no point in over thinking before another feedback from OP. I think we provided him plenty of info for now, let him read and apply, we'll wait to see where he stands.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good idea


----------



## seanridz (May 30, 2012)

hi guys its still got the windows on there it came with i dont have user manual and i can get to the partion bit yes but no options on there to repair/factory reset it or anything


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

keep tapping F8 as soon as you turn on your laptop. And test all other F keys the same way until you find the right one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you have any further numbers on the laptop ie 9515 xxx it may help us find more info but as it stands this is the nearest to your machine I can find and there is a manual at the bottom of the list Service


----------

